

David Goldberg Died in Mexico, Exercising During Vacation - simas
http://recode.net/2015/05/04/david-goldberg-died-in-mexico-exercising-during-vacation/

======
qohen
New information has arrived since this story was posted -- apparently it
wasn't a cardiac thing, as I'd thought when I posted my comment about Douglas
Adams' death -- in this case, there was head trauma as a result of slipping
while on a treadmill [1]:

 _The official said he left his room at about 4 p.m. to exercise, and family
members went to look for him after he didn 't return. He was found at about
6:30 p.m. in a resort gymnasium lying by a treadmill in a pool of blood, with
a blow to the lower back of his head. He apparently had slipped on the
treadmill and hit the machine, said the official, who spoke on condition of
anonymity because the person was not authorized to speak to the press.

The official said Goldberg still had vital signs when he was discovered, but
later died at a hospital in Nuevo Vallarta.

The official said the cause of death was severe head trauma and hypovolemic
shock, or bleeding._

[1] [http://www.sfgate.com/news/world/article/SurveyMonkey-CEO-
di...](http://www.sfgate.com/news/world/article/SurveyMonkey-CEO-died-of-head-
trauma-in-exercise-6241399.php)

------
qohen
Reminiscent of the untimely death of Douglas Adams [1] (author of "The
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy", etc.) at 49, post-exercise:

 _Adams died of a heart attack on 11 May 2001, aged 49, after resting from his
regular workout at a private gym in Montecito, California. He had unknowingly
suffered a gradual narrowing of the coronary arteries, which led at that
moment to a myocardial infarction and a fatal cardiac arrhythmia._

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_Adams#Death_and_legacy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_Adams#Death_and_legacy)

~~~
mkagenius
[http://my.clevelandclinic.org/services/heart/disorders/coron...](http://my.clevelandclinic.org/services/heart/disorders/coronary-
artery-disease/understandingcad)

> The American Heart Association (AHA) estimates that about every 34 seconds,
> an American will have a heart attack. In addition, the lifetime risk of
> having cardiovascular disease after age 40 is 2 in 3 men and more than 1 in
> 2 women."

These numbers are so high :(

~~~
cafard
It seems to me that this must use a very broad definition of cardiovascular
disease.

